# Discus scape - thoughts!



## Joseph Rock (13 Feb 2022)

Hey guys,

Redoing my discus tank post house move - 150 x 55d x 60h. Last edition I had pretty heavily planted and became a time constraint and a bit overgrown - looking at going for lighter planting this time and slower/easier plants -  amazon swords at the back and a couple of tiger lotuses for some surface cover, some shorter crypts and helanthium selectively in mid ground  and anubias/buce etc on hardscape. Trying to emulate a river edge with tree roots and vines going in etc. Fish stocking will be around a dozen discus as focus - plus dwarf cichlids, plecos and a couple schools of tetras.

Thoughts!


----------



## KirstyF (13 Feb 2022)

I know nothing about discus….but that is an amazing piece of wood. 👍😊


----------



## OllieTY (15 Feb 2022)

It's a beautiful layout!


----------



## Aqua360 (15 Feb 2022)

Stunning piece of wood


----------



## pat1cp (15 Feb 2022)

Lovely piece of wood...........did you nic them lights from White Hart Lane ?


----------



## heliophyte (17 Feb 2022)

Nice combination of the wood. Looks very natural


----------



## Jaseon (17 Feb 2022)

I dont want to be the party pooper, but is that big enough for 12 discus?

Looking forwards to see the end result.


----------



## john6 (27 Mar 2022)

Its a lovely piece of wood but it takes up 1 half of the tank which leaves just over half tank for the Discus, 12 is far too many Discus for that scape in that tank, the wood is an inanimate object the Discus are living creatures, your priority is the welfare of the fish first and foremost.


----------



## seedoubleyou (29 Mar 2022)

Just chiming in, you may well be up and running already.
I’d agree with previous comments, it may be too limiting for discus and they may injure themselves on smaller branches.

Beautiful hardscape though and would look incredible with a huge shoal of nano fish.


----------



## Joseph Rock (10 Jun 2022)

Well after a frankly embarrassing amount of time, this is back on the go, life does throw in delays! Have taken previous comments under advice about priorities and have come up with the below - the main piece is the same, but lot of the smaller wood pieces are out so overall a lot more swimming room - about 3/4 of the tank now.Plants arrving tomorrow (swords, lots of anubias and buce and a few smaller foreground, got some tenellum and staurogyne among others)


----------



## Conort2 (10 Jun 2022)

Looks great! 

What type of rocks are those?


----------



## Joseph Rock (11 Jun 2022)

Yangtse rock. First time I've used and happy with them - they've got some yellow ish colouration areas that go nicely with the colorado sand I'm using whilst still being the smoother River style compared to the dragon stone i had before


----------

